# où est sshd ?



## axel584 (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais me connecter à mon mac mini a distance, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment installer ou configurer le serveur ssh.

J'ai été agréablement surpris de voir qu'il y avait un serveur ftp d'installé par défaut  et d'autant plus déçu qu'il n'y ait ni daemon telnet, ni ssh. (je suis un ex-linuxien)

Merci pour votre aide,

Axel


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2007)

Via le terminal, ssh est accessible dans /usr/bin et sshd dans /usr/sbin.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2007)

Il faut pas &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u ... et mieux chercher 

Par ailleurs, les _daemons_ sont lanc&#233; par le lanceur d'Apple, _launchd_. Voir le fichier _/System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ssh.plist_.
Le param&#233;trage est d&#233;fini comme d'habitude dans _/etc_.

Pour activer l'acc&#232;s via SSH, il faut aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes dans la partie Partage. Quant &#224; _telnet_, c'est un trou de s&#233;curit&#233; qu'il vaut mieux laisser bouch&#233;.


----------



## damien_t (3 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour activer l'accès via SSH, il faut aller dans les préférences systèmes dans la partie Partage.


Et encore plus précisément, c'est le service "Session à distance" qu'il faut activé. La première fois que je l'avais cherché, j'avais pas du tout fait le rapport entre SSH et cette description, et j'étais passé à coté.



> Quant à _telnet_, c'est un trou de sécurité qu'il vaut mieux laisser bouché.


et de toute façon, je ne suis même pas sur que les derniers Mac OS contiennent un serveur telnet.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2007)

Si si : 
	
	



```
/usr/libexec/telnetd
```


----------



## damien_t (4 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si si :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhooo, les vilains .  Allez, zou, poubelle.


----------



## axel584 (4 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour activer l'accès via SSH, il faut aller dans les préférences systèmes dans la partie Partage.



Merci, c'est exactement ce que je recherchais 

Axel


----------

